# 28" Executioners



## bcorum (Jan 10, 2014)

I have looked on several different forums to find a review on the new 28 inch executioners and could not find one. I have always loved this tire and ran the 27" on my old griz and most peoples complaint was that the biggest size was 27 so I was shocked not seeing anybody with these. With that being said i found out some stuff about them, according to the kenda website the 27's measure to 26.5" annnd the 28's measure to 28" which is good. I got mine in today and can not wait to get them mounted. Has anybody ran them yet? Or am i the only one that has bought the 28's?

---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------

This is 28" executioners not pumped up not on a wheel compared to a 26" bighorn pumped up on a wheel...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't see anything.. is there supposed to be a pic? 

I didn't realize that they finally made a 28". I had 27's on my Kodiak, and loved them. I can only imagine that people aren't using them because if you are going with that aggressive of a tire, most people go for 30+.. But for my stock Kodiak, they worked great, and my wife would follow me all day long behind my Brute with 2" lift and 28" Silverbacks.


----------



## bcorum (Jan 10, 2014)

Yea its two pictures, i see them fine, dont know whats going on. But i got them mounted today, the 28's are bad!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I see no pic either 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## bcorum (Jan 10, 2014)

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------

Can yall see em' now?


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Yup, looks good! Are they still heavy like the old ones?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Those don't even look like executioners... More like a lite version

---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------

Maybe it's cuz they looked so huge on our Kodiak... LOL


----------



## bcorum (Jan 10, 2014)

The 28s have the same exact tread depth as the 27 (buddy has them and i have had a set of 27s) and the 28s are lighter because its on a 14" wheel. Also the 28s are 9 and 11" wide not 10 and 12s


----------

